# Weed ID please



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

I think its spurge...how to handle in the middle of summer? I have a large yard so looking for cost effective options. I have 2-4-d in the garage and MSMA didn't kill this stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the 2,4-D would kill that - it looks like more of a broadleaf than a grassy weed. There is so much of it, I wouldn't worry about stunting the bermuda a bit. Alternatively, Celsius would probably be the best option. :thumbup:


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm not sure what it is but I'm sure it's not spurge.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Is it too hot for 2-4-d at this point? Celsius is ideal but expensive


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It's expensive up front but pretty cheap when you break it down to cost/1000 sqft.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

luderiffic said:


> Is it too hot for 2-4-d at this point? Celsius is ideal but expensive


Celsius would obviously be my first choice, but if your choices are 2,4-D or weeds, I would choose 2,4-D. It may temporarily stunt/discolor the Bermuda if applied at high temps, but it won't kill it.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> luderiffic said:
> 
> 
> > Is it too hot for 2-4-d at this point? Celsius is ideal but expensive
> ...


Fair enough, thank you. I have over an acre to treat in the backyard so these are big financial decisions on what to use.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Virginia Buttonweed?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

If you have over an acre in the back, go straight for the Celsius. Like JNick said, it's cheaper per 1k of application and you have a lot to treat!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> If you have over an acre in the back, go straight for the Celsius. Like JNick said, it's cheaper per 1k of application and you have a lot to treat!


+1. You'll go to the poor house with a large yard without Celsius.

Another positive with Celsius or the Bermuda Triangle, is that weed ID becomes unnecessary.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm surprised MSMA didn't kill that. MSMA kills a lot of stuff and it's pretty cost effective too.


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

Okay I tried this a while back but pic was too far back. Here are 3 more pics of the weed I have in my lawn, two up close and one far away so you can see the color difference. It's the only weed (that I can spot) I currently have.


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

anyone? lol


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

It looks like a pale colored sedge to me Sedges grow so damn fast, faster than the grass does and since this weed appears to be taller than your grass, that's what leads me to believe it's a sedge of some sort.


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

Alan said:


> It looks like a pale colored sedge to me Sedges grow so damn fast, faster than the grass does and since this weed appears to be taller than your grass, that's what leads me to believe it's a sedge of some sort.


thank you, I appreciate it. i will have to look for a treatment for nutsedge, i had been applying treatment for crabgrass but this thing never died off.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

IamNorby said:


> anyone? lol


Looks like common Bahiagrass to me. The 3rd picture shows how nicely your Bermuda is cut compared to the stringy rips in the weed, this nasty cut is typical of common Bahiagrass.


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

I hope its not Bahiagrass. that would be hard to get rid of inside bermuda. But it would explain why weed control spraying isn't killing it off. i looked at a crabgrass treatment i was using and it also controls nutsedge but was thinking of just buying sledgehammer to control it.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If it's Bahiagrass I believe anything with Imazaquin as the active ingredient (AI) will kill it without damaging the Bermuda and if it's a nutsedge like Alan thought then it will kill it too. Might take repeat applications. Image Herbicide


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

J_nick said:


> If it's Bahiagrass I believe anything with Imazaquin as the active ingredient (AI) will kill it without damaging the Bermuda and if it's a nutsedge like Alan thought then it will kill it too. Might take repeat applications. Image Herbicide


thank you, i didn't know that about imazaquin. (didn't know it existed)


----------



## IamNorby (Apr 24, 2017)

Maybe someone can identify by the roots Structure?


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm rescinding my sedge ID now that you posted that.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

IamNorby said:


> Maybe someone can identify by the roots Structure?


It's Bahai. I'd look into the stuff J_Nick suggested.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Not sedge, not wide enough blade for Bahia. Top pic resembles smooth crab grass.

slomo


----------

